# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Beitragzahl

## DarkSecret

Hallo Mods.

Ich stell mir schon seit ein paar tagen die Frage,wieso die Beitragzahlen nicht weiter gehen wenn man mehr mals in einem Thread schreibt ?!

Mfg Kevin  :Thumb Up:   :Rock:

----------


## Laubfrosch

der zähler is krankgeschrieben seit 2 wochen. 
bei spam zählt er scho gar nimmer mit.

----------


## pAz

kann es sein,dass du vom testboard redest? :Wink: 
die posts dort werden garnicht gezählt...

lg

----------

